# REC and Images in Worship



## Coram Deo (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anybody know if the REFORMED EPISCOPAL CHURCH hold to images and statues in worship?

Where are they in Psalmody?


Just Curious...


Michael


----------



## Staphlobob (Mar 26, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Does anybody know if the REFORMED EPISCOPAL CHURCH hold to images and statues in worship?
> 
> Where are they in Psalmody?



I'm not sure so I can't speak with authority. But I was speaking with someone in the REC the other day who said he loved his "labyrinth" and his Stations of the Cross. 

Also, I met recently with two Reformed Episcopal Church clergy (a bishop and a priest), along with two - very, VERY catholic -Anglican Province in America clergy (a bishop and a priest). And it seemed to me the reformed were trying very hard to appease the catholics; that they were bending over backwards to stress catholic theology and praxis at the expense of the reformed. Makes me wonder.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 26, 2007)

The Reformed Episcopal Church has strayed far from her roots in terms of liturgy and worship.

They remain an Augustinian body but are no longer Reformed in any meaningful sence of the word.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 26, 2007)

Staphlobob said:


> Also, I met recently with two Reformed Episcopal Church clergy (a bishop and a priest), along with two - very, VERY catholic -Anglican Province in America clergy (a bishop and a priest). And it seemed to me the reformed were trying very hard to appease the catholics; that they were bending over backwards to stress catholic theology and praxis at the expense of the reformed. Makes me wonder.


 
For some traditional Reformed Episcopal observations on the APA go to http://www.no-way-apa.net


----------

